# Western auto 2 + 1 buzz bike  wheelie bike



## vastingray (Nov 17, 2017)

Just restored this western flyer  buzz bike 2+ 1 wheelie bike


----------



## Jaxon (Nov 18, 2017)

Very Cool Job! I Love these bikes.


----------



## pitts64 (Nov 18, 2017)

WOW!!


----------



## stoney (Nov 18, 2017)

Wow, great bike. First one I have seen. Love that frame. Put a very low polo seat on it and drag bars. Would look an old drag motorcycle .


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Nov 19, 2017)

Great job!


----------

